
Hey! Help me out? - New Facebook application - give it a try if you have a spare few minutes and feedback very welcome. - britman
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2367558981
======
shawndrost
Hey there,

-The box that friends see in my profile should include a way for them to answer my questions. Right now, it only includes a question, which is a link to the application. 

-News feed: the feed announcement that reads "Shawn asks Hey! Help me out? 3:33pm" should really include the question I asked. 

-As a user, I don't really know what questions I might ask that would be better asked here than over email. Some example questions (displayed when I'm at the "ask a question" form) that show why your app is better than email would really help. 

Good luck!

 _edit: formatting

~~~
britman
Great feedback it's appreciated and I'll look at integrating it.

On the news feed part, I did int8ially have the question included however
there is a limit on the number of chars you can add so if the question was
long it would not get added. hence why I went for the standard text.

~~~
shawndrost
simple solution: write what you can of the question, then include ellipses. A
"xxx has asked Hey! Help me out?" entry in a news feed does not clearly
indicate that xxx asked a question that he wants his friends to answer. "xxx
wants you to answer his question: 'blah blah blah...'" is vastly better, imho

------
tx
Why limit your audience only to Facebook users?

If you like that approach (believer that "Facebook Platform" is the internet
of the future) you could have gone wild and re-implemented _proven_ web
businesses for Facebook platform only: clones of ebay, paypal, or do a search
on NASDAQ, pick a company and do the same.

~~~
britman
Well it is a fair point. 2 main drivers for me doing it this way are:

1\. Learn to build on the facebook platform because I'm a geek and want to see
how things work and are engineered.

2\. Create an application that has a use for me.

I have no expectations of this applicaiton apart from learning how the
facebook application eco system works and hopefully offering an application
that will be of use to my friends and a few other facebook users.

I'm sure others with more time and resources will do what you describe and it
will be interesting to see if they bring about a viable business with them.

------
britman
Sorry,good point Let me explain

It's a little tool to help you leverage the knowledge of your friendship
network on Facebook. Post questions and people in your facebook group can
"help you out" by offering answers. Likewise you can return the favour to your
friends by answering their questions.

------
sharpshoot
at least tell us what it is

------
dawie
"Ask a Question" is already a facebook app

~~~
britman
Yes it is and that's a fair observation, however I do think there is room in
facebook for more than 1 of that type of application, and you see this in
every category of software.

I was kinda hoping I would get some constructive feedback rather than just
statements of what apps already exist!

~~~
dawie
Sorry the negative feedback. I will have a look and let you know.

~~~
britman
Thanks - appreciate you taking the time.

